# Medium well, just the way she likes it



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

SHE ATE MY STEAK!

I was right there, I turned around to get the vegetables off the stove to serve on the the plates on the counter, and Lilah got up on the counter and took my steak off the plate! I was right there! She ate the whole thing before I could catch her.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm...sounds like your new addition doesn't like her doggie food that much...LOL... 

I think she probably ate better than any other dog on the forum tonight. Shamus is bowing down to Lilah saying, "You're my hero, you're my hero..."


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hope you like your veggies... 'cause it's veggie all around LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

:doh: :doh: Sounds like you have a counter surfing pro there. : I'm sure she just did to for your health. She didn't want you to be eating too much red meat.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Is that what I am looking forward too! I guess that my husband will have to SHARE!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I know some people would really get mad about that, but I'm sorry, I have to smile. She must REALLY have wanted that steak.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL ... whoooops! She meant to share ... I'm just sure of it! It must have been cooked to perfection!

Hehehehehe ... sometimes, a dog's gotta do what a dog's gotta do. So what did you get to have for dinner instead?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There were a couple more pieces of steak, so everyone got some, although I didn't plan on one more guest at the "table". 

Oh, and she was totally unrepentant!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So my husband grilled steak again tonight...we decided not to let Lilah help this time though.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

"Why, why, why...Delilah...?" Old Tom Jones song, I couldn't resist.

She couldn't help it, mom, was just gonna help you serve the plates and oops!, it slipped into her mouth!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Remember the Wendy's ad "Where's the beef"?

Well, no mystery to Deliah, thank you very much. Next time, if there's more time, she'd like a little A-1 with that.


----------

